# برنامج زمنى بالبريمافيرا 6



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (12 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج زمنى بالبريمافيرا 6


----------



## mustafasas (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب الملف يحتوى على فيرس خطير ارجو من سيادتك عمل اسكان وتنزيل الملف مره اخرى اثابكم الله


----------



## the poor to god (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو اكمال الملف بالموارد ومجهود جيد جدا


----------



## Eng/Sara M (13 أكتوبر 2009)

أذا أمكن أريد المساعدة في أيجاد برنامج تعليمي للبرايمفيرا
وتحيــــــــــــــــــــة لكل أعضاء الملتقي..........


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## م الفا (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح المبسط -وهل يوجد نموذج لبرنامج يوضح الاكواد والموارد .


----------



## habeeba (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

جزيتم الجنة 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (3 مايو 2010)

اخى المهندس / خالد كمال
الملف جميل جدا لكن هل هو نفس ملفات موضوعك ( دورة بريمافيرا كاملة بالعربى شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع بسيط خطوة خطوة)
وان كان هو فلماذا لم تضيفة على نفس الموضوع وقمت بعمل موضوع جديد ففى هذا لخبطة كبيرة وبهذا فإنة مواضيع تعمل على اتاهة الاشخاص حيث توعدنا من سيداتكم على نمط معين وتاتى بنمط جديد فلاندى اى الملفات نعتبرها مرجع لنا 
هذا ليس تقليل من شانك او من شان المادة العلمية بل اقسم بالله العظيم انى استفدت من مواضيعك اكبر استفادة وخاصة لسهولة تعليمك للاخرين وارجوا ان تكمل الموضوع حتى الموارد ( اجور ومقاولين وخامات ومعدات )
على مشروعا الجميل

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عز (29 يناير 2013)

مشكوووور ياهندسة جزاك الله خير


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر​


----------

